# Folks staring at you in dr waiting room?



## Orchid (Apr 10, 2019)

Last month I had severe flu again. I was reasonable recovered to try visit my GP. Sunday I had a scary presyncope. So I was sitting in waiting room and one of the adults, older person, there was like looking at me like really staring. The other adult looked just twice and went on with her phone or talking to her toddler playing there. 
I am homebound and only leave my home for medical appointments. People do look at me as a BBW.
And I am reasonably used to it. This time was very uncomfortable. My GP referred me to my cardiologist.
Also have to see my pacemaker technician.
He was pleased I had lost like 7 kg in water weight on my own. I fit into my shoes again.
How does one cope with the staring?I mean especially in a medical place one would expect less of it.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 10, 2019)

Grow some teeth. Ask someone what they're staring at (but do it with a smile.) There will be some instances where that isn't possible, naturally. But where I come from, staring is a form of extreme aggression, and not something one just absorbs without challenging the stare-er. "Can I help you?"


----------



## FleurBleu (Apr 10, 2019)

Smile at them and tell them only the first minute of staring is free. After that it's $5 per minute.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 10, 2019)

Orchid said:


> Last month I had severe flu again. I was reasonable recovered to try visit my GP. Sunday I had a scary presyncope. So I was sitting in waiting room and one of the adults, older person, there was like looking at me like really staring. The other adult looked just twice and went on with her phone or talking to her toddler playing there.
> I am homebound and only leave my home for medical appointments. People do look at me as a BBW.
> And I am reasonably used to it. This time was very uncomfortable. My GP referred me to my cardiologist.
> Also have to see my pacemaker technician.
> ...



Assume they're madly jealous of the way you look.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 14, 2019)

Hospital yesterday and today again a bit tired. Try not to notice.My tests were ok.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 11, 2019)

I have a hospital appointment on Tuesday. 
I'm wondering if theyll weigh me. I'm at the point where my belly makes me look pregnant. 
So, if anyone stares or says anything it's on them really, it's their problem and they need to work on being less judgemental. Or maybe people who stare are admiring the fat


----------



## Orchid (Nov 18, 2019)

Just back from my dental appt.
Horrible...........
My dentist always make little joke to me do not fall asleep.
The patients in waiting area start snickering/half-surpressed laughing and one old woman about 63 yrs laughs really hard/loud and start shouting loudly you big fat lazy sleepy so and so.............my dentist remain silent, usher me inside treatment room.We always do small talk 2 minutes then checkup of teeth/gums. I go to reception area for separate appt for dental clean and mention the things i have and that dentist knows this. He used to have own solo practise but is now just employer for a bigger dental clinic and slowly reducing work towards his retirement. So personell does not know specifics of his patients. I live in a country of very rude people.........I had flu recently had cancelled dentist and the separate dental clean few weeks ago, went today but in a sort of relapse not feeling too well.......the heart failure etc is tiring.......pulmonary hypertension is tiring, the osteoarthritis allover with cold weather is more achy/tiring........
I was raised with good manners. Usually I remain quiet. I thought a bit before posting here, just a vent...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 18, 2019)

Moin Orchid,

lasse die Leute reden.
lass die Leute glotzen...


Let them talk. let them stare - if there is nothing interesting in their own life - congratulation: you are main protagonist in their story....

I also would remain quiet. Put on your best smile and stare back - that helps very often when that happens to me

Waiting to see my doctor I am usually hoping that I don't crash the chair I am sitting on 

Concerning the very rude people over here ' I think that's something non-specific for the country we are living in. There are idiots everywhere on this beautiful planet...


----------



## Aqw (Nov 18, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I also would remain quite. Put on your best smile and stare back - that helps very often when that happens to me


So true. It works best with women I think.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 18, 2019)

Orchid said:


> Just back from my dental appt.
> Horrible...........
> My dentist always make little joke to me do not fall asleep.
> The patients in waiting area start snickering/half-surpressed laughing and one old woman about 63 yrs laughs really hard/loud and start shouting loudly you big fat lazy sleepy so and so.............my dentist remain silent, usher me inside treatment room.We always do small talk 2 minutes then checkup of teeth/gums. I go to reception area for separate appt for dental clean and mention the things i have and that dentist knows this. He used to have own solo practise but is now just employer for a bigger dental clinic and slowly reducing work towards his retirement. So personell does not know specifics of his patients. I live in a country of very rude people.........I had flu recently had cancelled dentist and the separate dental clean few weeks ago, went today but in a sort of relapse not feeling too well.......the heart failure etc is tiring.......pulmonary hypertension is tiring, the osteoarthritis allover with cold weather is more achy/tiring........
> I was raised with good manners. Usually I remain quiet. I thought a bit before posting here, just a vent...



I'm so sorry! That's horrible that you have to put up with that  I've had plenty of stares in the waiting room, but never had anyone just blurt out offensive things like that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2019)

If I notice someone staring at me, I usually look them in the eye, smile and say hello. I confronted...politely and gave them an "out".


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2019)

I can't help but think what Pee Wee Herman would say: "Take a picture, it'll last longer!"


----------

